# Five layer cake question



## honey pot (May 7, 2002)

Hiya-

Due to a minor disaster , which resulted in only having two cake pans come out of the oven instead of three...I've decided to make three more layers and make a five layer German Chocolate Cake.

Now I'm just wondering if the bottom layers will be able to support and additional two layers on top, since that also means an additional two slatherings of filling. And, that ooey-gooey coconut and pecan yumminess is not exactly what I'd consider a light filling.

Thanks for your help! :chef:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Make sure your filling isn't too runny, and your cake isn't crumbly. Also, be sure to chill the cake well before slicing and filling. Don't put the filling on too thick either. With all that in mind, you should have no problems.


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

How thick are they? I have done 4 layers- each 1" thick.


----------



## honey pot (May 7, 2002)

My cakes are less than an inch and pretty dense - check out the picture:

http://www.epicurious.com/run/recipe/photo?id=103202

As you can see, the filling is just as much a star as the cakey part, so I can't skimp on that.

Whatchathink?


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

when i do many layers, i use barbeque skewers inserted into the cake.


----------



## alexia (Mar 3, 2002)

Letr us know how it turns out.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

If you fear the cake to high, fill two layers, place dowel sticks (plastic drinking straws are fine, cut to the exact height of bottom cakes and incerted in a triangle or square shape) into the cake to support a cardboard circle and three more filled layers. 
I wish I could draw it out but can't.
So in the end you get two cakes for the look of one!!!


----------



## honey pot (May 7, 2002)

Gosh, I wasn't even thinking of the 'slide' factor! I was mainly worried about the bottom layer just getting squished from the weight of the top stuff.


----------

